# Whats behind the mask?



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

That is completely hack. They should have used duct tape.:whistling2:

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No...... Frog Tape. Shoulda used Frog Tape.

But I can tell you what's behind the mask........ a very overfilled box.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

It just needs three extension boxes and a cover, thats all.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Solids don't have flashpoints...only liquids have flashpoints.

You need to know the auto ignition point.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Solids don't have flashpoints...only liquids have flashpoints.
> 
> You need to know the auto ignition point.



Flash Point Solids
The flash point solids are a small group of materials. Examples include paraformaldehyde, naphthalene (moth balls), and camphor. Flash point solids sublime (i.e., change directly into a vapor without passing through the liquid state). As a result, these materials have flash points, and ignite in a manner similar to combustible liquids. Once ignited, the materials will melt and flow, like a flammable liquid.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## icon (Sep 11, 2013)

How about the coefficient of linear expansion? When those marrettes warm up, will the tape stretch? I guess flashpoint was my bad. Lol.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

They should have used the metal tape the duct guys use that way it won't burn

And yes this is a joke


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

ampman said:


> They should have used the metal tape the duct guys use that way it won't burn
> 
> And yes this is a joke


And as an added bonus......that foil tape conducts electricity so it will also test for shorted wires and ground faults as soon as you energize the circuit.:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Every time I see something like this it drives me insane. I can't comprehend the stupidity of people. Anybody with even chit for brains can do an internet search in ten minutes and do it right.

I did a bathroom renovation awhile ago where a homeowner put in a new mirror and moved the fixture up. He took the cable out of a pan box and ran it directly into the fixture. Then he flipped the pan box around, smeared some mud over top and painted it. I give full marks for creativity. I also give full marks for abject brainlessness.

Most people respect electricity. Then there are those who have a vacuum inside their skulls with no pride in workmanship and no respect for property, their own lives and the lives of other people or even the family pet. They should have their butt cheeks closed up with Crazy Glue and force fed rancid pizza until they explode.

Okay, rant over. Thank you for listening  .


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Solids don't have flashpoints...only liquids have flashpoints.
> 
> You need to know the auto ignition point.


While already proven to be incorrect, I will point out that the adhesive on the back is technically a liquid until it cures. LOL


----------

